
MySQL bug still open after 13 years - dangoldin
https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=11472
======
Kim_Bruning
MariaDB still has it too
[https://jira.mariadb.org/browse/MDEV-12302](https://jira.mariadb.org/browse/MDEV-12302)
... So I poked their sales department. ;-)

